
The Scientist Who Predicted 2020's Political Unrest on What Comes Next - joubert
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/z3e4p9/peter-turchin-cliodynamics-political-unrest-2020
======
hourislate
I remember reading years ago about how 2020 was going to be a very significant
year of economic havoc and social upheaval.

There were studies from MIT and others that made these predictions based on
different models at least 5 years ago. I remember one interesting study that
used some kind of model based on predators hunting prey. I think it may have
been wolves. Anyway, for the life of me I have searched high and low and just
can't find any of them on the Internet anymore. It's like they all
disappeared. I have tried to find them because they also spoke of how long
this period may last and it would be interesting to see what they said (sadly
I have forgotten.

The search will continue.....

Here is a related article but not the one I'm looking for...

Feb 2010

Political instability may be a contributor in the coming decade

[https://www.nature.com/articles/463608a](https://www.nature.com/articles/463608a)

